# How do you keep the bevel at a uniform angle?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sometimes I forget to discuss some of the basics of polishing and sharpening. I got a PM from a member here who wants to do learn how to sharpen. Obviously, Ken Schwartz has the best stones, but the member wondered how the knife could be stabilized.

Below is the Edge Pro "Pro" model that I use. It is rigid, and infinitely adjustable for all knives (even axes).

I use a magic marker to ink the bevel, and then make a light pass with the knife on the Edge Pro. There is a segmented fixture at the back of the Edge Pro, and sliding it up or down places the stone exactly onto the bevel. If you are going to change the angle of the bevel, the ink will also show you if you're hitting the new adjustment correctly.


----------

